# Boot auf DVD-Laufwerk einstellen / Win Boot Manager



## Nusskati (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

mein Vater hat auf seinem Laptop sein Passwort vergessen bzw. er weiß nicht mehr, wie er es geschrieben hat und kommt somit nicht auf den PC.
Ich habe also ein Programm herunter geladen, mit dem man ein neues Passwort setzen kann, dieses muss allerdings beim Start von der CD gebootet werden.
Kein Problem dachte ich - ab ins Bios und dort das Laufwerk auswählen.
Nun aber das Problem: Es gibt nur "Windows Boot Manager" zur Auswahl.
Wie kann ich nun trotzdem von CD booten oder wie sollte ich weiter vorgehen?


----------



## sheel (7. Juni 2016)

Hi

zuerst zum Tool:
Ist es https://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/ ?
Wenn nicht, bitte nochmal überlegen.
"Alles" andere was ich kenne ist Mist, Malware, werbeverseucht und/oder Ähnliches.

Außer der Startmedienauswahl sollte auch eine Einstellungsseite von Bios/Efi irgendwo erreichbar sein.
Gibts da was, wo man "SecureBoot" an/aus schalten kann? Was ist es zurzeit?


----------



## Nusskati (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo sheel,
danke für deine Antwort.
Ja genau dieses Tool ist es, was ich auf DVD gebrannt habe.

SecureBoot finde ich unter Security, dort gibt es diese zwei Einträge:
Secure Boot Control           [Enabbled]
Secure Boot Mode              [Standard]

Ich hänge mal drei Bilder an, die das Bios zeigen.


----------



## sheel (8. Juni 2016)

Dann schalt diese SecureBoot-Sachen einmal aus. Vielleicht reicht das ja schon, um Booten zu können

("Vielleicht" weil EFIs von vielen Herstellern zurzeit ziemlich verbuggt und/oder unvollständig sind. Die verstehen es leider nicht, dass zB. Praktikanten in 3 Monaten nicht jahrzehntelang gereifte BIOS-Software nachbauen können, oder haben einfach kein Interesse dafür Geld auszugeben)


----------



## Nusskati (8. Juni 2016)

Nein, das reicht leider nicht.
Habe es getestet aber er startet leider normal mit Windows.
Ich hänge nochmal alle Bios-Bilder an, vielleicht übersehe ich ja was.


----------



## sheel (8. Juni 2016)

Also...
a) SecureBoot ist noch nicht aus.
b) Der "Mode" ist noch nicht custom
c) Was mir gerade auch noch eingefallen ist, "FastBoot" im dritten Bild muss aus
d) ...und CSM ein

(Das Secureboot-Zeug soll ein Schutz sein, der aber nur im Zusammenhang mit
Festplattenverschlüsselung nützlich ist. Sonst einfach nur lästig, wie du grad selber merkst)

Das sollte hoffentlich reichen, um die CD auswählbar zu haben.

Falls es geholfen hat, und nachdem das Passwort repariert ist:
Nur Fastboot wieder einzuschalten hat irgendeinen Mehrwert, der Rest kann aus bleiben (außer es ist eine bestimmte Art von Festplattenverschlüsselung im Einsatz und/oder Windows will so nicht starten)

Falls es noch nicht geholfen hat ... ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, ob die aktuelle Zusammenstellung der BootCD überhaupt EFI unterstützt. Kannst du mit den beschriebenen Einstellungen eine Ubuntu-DVD booten (im Livemodus)? (Ubuntu deswegen weil es bis jetzt am besten mit Secureboot zurechtkommt). Wenn das geht, Internetverbindung herstrellen, "apt-get update", "apt-get install chntpw": Dann hat man das Kernprogramm von der anderen CD auch. "man chntpw" für eine Anleitung.

PS: EFI Seufz ... Mit den alten BIOSen war das Booten eine Sache von "CD rein und einschalten" ...


----------

